# End of season/lesson relearned



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well tommarraw be the end a trappin season fer me. I decided I'd pull my snares taday.

Well we got a snow storm last night, so I spent better part a 3 hours blown snow this mornin. Was plenty sweaty by the time I got finished up. Then wen't ta start the ATV an it had a dead battery, so tossed the charger on that fer a bit an wen't in fer a spell.

Didn't feel bad in the house, changed my pants an shirt cause they was damp an wen't back out an the ATV started up. Tossed my pack in the rack an put the shotgun on the rack an headed out. I felt a tad chilled on the way ta the line but weren't real bad. Most a my line be in the woods an normally it ain't real windy. Today was different. Perty windy in the woods an the snow weren't real deep so it was perty easy goin. As the day wen't on the temp was droppin an I realized I was gettin chilly. Then started shiverin. Ut oh, I realized my long johns an such had been damper then I'd realized from blown snow. Dexterity was goin fast an I was only 3/4 the way down my line. It weren't gonna work ta try an finishup pullin snares an get back ta the ATV let lone ride all the way back home.

I never go ta them woods without a pack. So I found a nice spot a downed trees what was helpin block the wind a bit. Cleaned the snow away an got a nice little fire goin. Put a pot a water on an made up some nice hot chocolate ta warm the soul a bit. Bout 45 minutes later I was warmed up an a bit more dried out. I hurried along an got my lines pulled an double timed it back ta the ATV. Got home an spent the next couple hours bundled up in a blanket with a couple a cups a hot joe.

Lesson relearned? Ifin ya been a sweatin, change ALL yer clothes an start out with totally dry clothes! It don't pay ta hurry. Glad I had my bag with me, had access ta fire, water an sumtin ta warm me up from the inside to. It was perty out in the woods taday though!


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm glad you got back safe, Rev. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Many people have died that way. Glad ya didn't, and glad you told the tale. Hope people will learn from the lesson!


----------

